# Ford 540 - How much to pay?



## Harry4840 (Oct 28, 2006)

My town is having a sealed bid sale on a Ford 540 Industrial tractor and I could use some help on coming up with the value before bidding. They say it is a 1979. I have looked at it and it is in outstanding shape, clean as a new tractor. Diesel, 40 HP, 1200 hours. I think it's 2WD. It was used by the town for cutting grass along the side of town roads for about 6 months a year. Has a flail mower behind that runs off the PTO and a sickle bar mower on the side.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harry4840 _
> *My town is having a sealed bid sale on a Ford 540 Industrial tractor and I could use some help on coming up with the value before bidding. They say it is a 1979. I have looked at it and it is in outstanding shape, clean as a new tractor. Diesel, 40 HP, 1200 hours. I think it's 2WD. It was used by the town for cutting grass along the side of town roads for about 6 months a year. Has a flail mower behind that runs off the PTO and a sickle bar mower on the side. *


Since this is a bid solicitation I would bid no more than the moniker $540.00 for a 27 year old tractor~~ And I'll bet you get to take it home!!!

1. How many know about it?
2. Chances are you are the only serious bidder!
3. Your Town has already been offered a trade allowance (truth be known you can't or shouldn't match)!!!

Of course it depends on how bad you want it!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Never heard of a Ford 540! There was a 541 and a 640, but both were made in the 1950's. Any chance you can get a photo? Love to see it! Thanks!
If it is a 1979 model, and is in good shape, it will probably go in the $5000-$7000 range. Do the mowers come with it?


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello Harry4840 and welcome to Tractor Forum.

I can not help you with price to pay for your tractor. The one in the picture below is being offered for $7200 by a dealer. You will notice it is tractor only. 

I wanted to post a picture, as I like Fordfarm, had trouble finding information on a 540, even if, in fact, such a model exist. 

So, here is a picture of one I finally found on Fast Line. 

<IMG SRC=http://img45.imageshack.us/img45/852/ford540wt2.jpg />


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the picture, John! If it is as nice as that one - it will probably go in the 5-7 thousand range at auction. It would be worth it, I'd figure!


----------



## Harry4840 (Oct 28, 2006)

To Fordfarm & John-in-GA,
Doesn't make sense that Ford would use the same model number for 2 different models almost 20 years apart but I guess they did. I went to the site that John-in-GA referred to and they have 2 - 540's for sale with pictures. One is from the 50's and the other looks like the 1979 model I am bidding on!!

Everyone,
Thanks for your help - I found it very helpfull in coming up with a bid amount. Found out today that there is a minimum bid required of at least $2,000. I also listened to the tractor run and it sounds great. And they ran the 2 mowers, the 3 point hitch lift, PTO and the sickle bar and all run very well.

Now I just wait for the bid opening! Thanks again.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Went to the Fastline page you were talking about - looks like the older one is actually a 600. Maybe they confused the 540 PTO with the model number........


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Harry4840,

Why Ford used the confusing models numbers is beyond me. Maybe they did it just to keep up with John Deere, who has done the same thing more than once. I don’t think the link I sent you to, however, is an example to the two different Ford models labled to same.

The person who types up Fast line or R&W Equipment’s ads must have went to the same How to Make Mistakes School as John-in-Ga. Yes, when you search Fast Line for Ford 540 you get two hits. One for a Ford 540 and one for a Ford 600. I agree with Fordfarm. The second ad is obviously mislabeled. Whoever typed up the 600 ad must have confused the description of the 540 RPM PTO with model number. You noticed, I’m sure, that in the description they call it, I think correctly, a Ford 600. 

Good luck on your bid. I’m afraid I wasn’t much help. Keep us posted on how you come out.


----------



## Harry4840 (Oct 28, 2006)

I submitted my sealed bid for $5,100 and I won! The next bidder was $3,800 and then 5 others between $2,500 and $3,600. I think it’s worth it with the condition the tractor is in and the 2 mows that can cut 3-foot deep grass and 12 foot wide. I take it home next week.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

That’s great Harry4840. Hope it gives you many hours of service with no problems. 

Don’t forget to post some pictures when you get it home.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GREAT! You didn't get taken, especially with all the implements! Action photos are always better...... Good luck and play safe!


----------

